# The Low Voltage Challenge!



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

*The Low Voltage Challenge!​*


*TPU is awash with people trying to get 3, 4, or even 5Ghz out of their processor, however an ungodly ammount of voltage is used in these extreme overclocks. I pose the question - "Based on your overclocking range*, what are the lowest volts you can run at certain clock speeds?"*



*Now I dont want people posting with 1V @ 1.2Ghz, because thats unrealistic, im talking about 24/7 clocks, gaming clocks, benching clocks, etc.



So, the rules are simple. CPU-Z screenshot and a wprime 32M (at least) of your overclock + low voltage. Tell us your VID too so we know how good your voltage drop really is!*



*Ill get the ball rolling, heres how you would post your score in a minimum - style format, as in we take your word for its stability, etc. however bear in mind this is a work in progress:*​



3.2Ghz (my 24/7 clock) @ 1.28V game and wprime stable:








*Or, you can post a full, in depth view on how well your chip runs on low voltage - I have provided not only stability confirmation but also temperature results, just to show how well my chip handles volts / my HSF handles the heat (This way, people can get much more of an insight into a specific processor and / or HSF, aiding a purchase, research, etc (might I add, the above screenshot shows 1.280V, whilst this on shows 1.288V - this is due to the idle / load voltage nudge, both screenshots were taken with exactly the same bios settings) :*







*So, how low can you go? Just drop us your screenshots in the same sort of format as above!

*When I say overclocking range, I mean the overclocks that you use most often - my range, for example, is 3.2 (24/7), 3.6 (gaming) and 4.05 (benching).*[/CENTER]


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Intel*

*Dual Core Scores:*

Error 404 - E5200 @ 2.5Ghz, 1.0V (work in progress)

silkstone - Xeon E3110 @ 3.6Ghz, 1.17V (Possibility for 1V)
              Xeon E3110 @ 3Ghz, 1.07V

Jr - E5200 @ 3.3Ghz, 1.31V

H3llb3nd4 - E2220 @ 3.0Ghz, 1.44V

SK-1 - E8600 @ 4.0Ghz, 1.28V
        E8600 @ 3.4Ghz, 1.12V
       E8600 @ 3.33Ghz, 1.09V

cdawall - E5200 @ 3.1Ghz, 1.18V

fatguy - E5200 @ 3.75Ghz, 1.24V

erocker - E8600 @ 4Ghz, 1.2V (My dream chip, do want)

craigleberry - E8500 @ 3.8Ghz, 1.275V

radaja - Xeon E3110 @ 4Ghz, 1.16V
           Xeon E3110 @ 4.5Ghz, 1.37V

*Quad Core Scores:*

kyle2020 - Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz, 1.20V 
                Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz, 1.328V (Work in progress)

fatguy1992 - Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz, 1.20V (Unverified)
                   Q6600 @  4.230Ghz, 1.344V (WOW) 

Dr Pepper - Q6600 @ 3.8Ghz, 1.47V

mister_stu - Q6600 @ 3.16Ghz, 1.248V

pajama - Q9450 @ 3.2Ghz, 1.272V

DarkEgo - Q9550 @ 3.82Ghz, 1.33V

hoss331 - Q9650 @ 4.3Ghz, 1.32V


*Core i7​*
Binge - i7 920 @ 4.2Ghz, 1.34V
         i7 920 @ 4.18Ghz, 1.2V (Very nice)

Paulieg - i7 920 @ 3.8Ghz, 1.33V


*AMD*


*Dual Core Scores:*

ShadowFold - Athlon 7750 @ 3.2Ghz, 1.41V


*Tri-core Scores:*

1Kurgan1 - Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 2.9Ghz, 1.15V 

Supreme0verlord - Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 2.8Ghz, 1.16V

*Quad Core Scores*​

keenan - Phenom II X4 20 (Unlock) @ 3Ghz, 1.18V​


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

I think I win for Q6600? 






VID: 1.2375v


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

I just did, theres a glitch I get, if I go to advanced mode before I post it changes them for embed to links?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

Please re read the rules and edit your post 

As in, your first image shows no stability verification


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I don't have a screen shot but that 3.6GHz could run any benchmark I tried.  I didn't screenshot since the scores weren't that high.  Anyway i'll get ride of it.

As soon as I get my new mobo i'll get some better screenshots


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm going to see how high I can get my E5200 on 1 volt!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I'm going to see how high I can get my E5200 on 1 volt!



Sounds wicked! have fun haha 

Im doing my voltage reduction on 3.6, so far im down to 1.368, I want to get down to 1.35, lets see.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here it is!




Although CPU-Z sais 1.144 volts, I've set it in the BIOS to be 0.98 volts. I don't know whats going on there!
I'll attempt a higher OC tomorow, when I have more time.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

very nice Error - my board does the same, its idling at 1.344V (3.6Ghz, oh yeah) but when i run wprime it nudges up to 1.352.

Score added 

*edit*

3.6Ghz at the voltage I used to use for 3.2 - this really is amazing to me, all because of this new pro!


----------



## silkstone (Apr 4, 2009)

I thought i'd have a go for giggles, i can do 3.6@1.175v no idea how to find my VID






My motherboard only goes down to 1.1v but i'm pretty sure the chip would do 3ghz on 1v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 4, 2009)

What would you consider as stable kyle?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Might want to state the original voltage for these processors, just so people who don't have the other camp or a specific model will get a good idea of how much drop there really is.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I thought i'd have a go for giggles, i can do 3.6@1.175v no idea how to find my VID
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090404/Untitled1.jpg
> 
> My motherboard only goes down to 1.1v but i'm pretty sure the chip would do 3ghz on 1v



very nice - to find your VID you need to open coretemp and it will say it in there - mine is 1.265.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> What would you consider as stable kyle?



Id consider a 32M / 1024M run with normal use as stable - i do a 1024 run and play some COD to test, so far ive had no black / blue screens, so im considering it stable. Been sat on a 3.6Ghz overclock @ 1.32V for over an hour, so id deem it stable.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Might want to state the original voltage for these processors, just so people who don't have the other camp or a specific model will get a good idea of how much drop there really is.



yeah, please state your VID if possible - found within coretemp.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well lets get the AMD ball rolling.






Stock VID for stock 2.8ghz is 1.325v. I'm conditioning this chip to OC better and the notch under this is too little volts, might as well up the CPU speed to make the gap a bit bigger 

Ok, here is one with SuperPi 8M, I couldn't get the newest version of wPrime to run, so to make up for it I ran a test over 5 min instead of a 30 - 40sec test :

Tomorrow see if I can bump the HTT one more, give me a good idea if my conditioning is working.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 4, 2009)

OK not a problem.

How about Orthos past 1minute while running a Wprime 32M? 





Oh also my VID is 1.225 and currently working on 3.33Ghz at the same voltage if not maybe a teeny touch more.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 4, 2009)

VID is 1.25 so i got it undervolted and overclocked 
I ususally run it at 4.4ghz 24/7 tho (much higher voltage)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 4, 2009)

Hate to do this to you Kyle ...






What other benches would you like me to run? Currently at 3.3Ghz 12.5x266fsb@1.28v


EDIT:

Here's the best I can accomplish although Orthos fails within a minute







And I think these are going to be my best results Kyle ....


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's mine. Could do better with tuning though. Also note I have Speedstep enabled so that 11 seconds at 2.5ghz is actually 3.8ghz


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

Updated Jr.

so 3.8Ghz @ 1.47V then pepper?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Updated Jr.
> 
> so 3.8Ghz @ 1.47V then pepper?



Sadly yes  I wanted to beat the dude with the 4.3 at 1.3 volts


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

only able to get a stable @ 1.44v on my E2220


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

Added h3ll - going to do some 4ghz tweaking now, back soon.


----------



## pajama (Apr 4, 2009)

*wPrime*

I must be a total idiot but after I download wprime, unzip it and then try an run it I get
"unexpected error: quiting"  What am I doing wrong?  Thanks


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2009)

Run as administrator


----------



## jagass (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice post huh...


----------



## Hicks (Apr 4, 2009)

Do I have to use w/prime?  or can I use a screeny from boinc that runs 24/7 365?


----------



## pajama (Apr 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Run as administrator



DUH - I really am an idiot

It works fine now  THANKS


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Do I have to use w/prime?  or can I use a screeny from boinc that runs 24/7 365?



I think he just wants something to prove that the OC was stable...


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hicks said:


> Do I have to use w/prime?  or can I use a screeny from boinc that runs 24/7 365?



any form of stability validity is fine by me!


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 4, 2009)

24/7 overclock. I will fine my lowest possible vid now.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

^ That is the reason why I want a C2D. 4Ghz at 1.28V? Please!

Im jealous now


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2009)

Pretty decent for an Athlon eh? I can do 3.1 stable on stock volts but I'm too lazy to go set it


----------



## mister_stu (Apr 4, 2009)

This is my best attempt q6600@3160 with 1.248v


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2009)

pajama said:


> DUH - I really am an idiot
> 
> It works fine now  THANKS



I had the same problem just before I posted mine  I was like wtf is going on !!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

mister, your VID is nearly as low as mine - get that thing rocking at 4Ghz man!


----------



## pajama (Apr 4, 2009)

I have speedstep engaged. My actual is 3.2GHz.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

turn it off!!!! EIST just stuffs up performance!!!


----------



## keenan (Apr 4, 2009)

Phenom II 720BE unlocked to Phenom II X4 20


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 4, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Sadly yes  I wanted to beat the dude with the 4.3 at 1.3 volts



Me?

BTW it was only 4.23GHz @ 1.33v


----------



## DarkEgo (Apr 5, 2009)

IDK how good/ bad this is.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Me?
> 
> BTW it was only 4.23GHz @ 1.33v



 Only  Please say thats LN2 Cooled


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its phase change cooled  

Not one of the Vapo LS ones etc, its a custom built unit 

-46C idle and -40C load


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

e5200 1.25vid @3.125ghz 1.18v


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice 

Heres a screenshot of my E5200 on air.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Nice
> 
> Heres a screenshot of my E5200 on air.
> 
> http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm27/fatguy1992/E5200/3750MHz.jpg



cdawall's is in an asus mini case on a mini ITX G35 mobo


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Its phase change cooled
> 
> Not one of the Vapo LS ones etc, its a custom built unit
> 
> -46C idle and -40C load



Gimme that phase I want to see how far I can go  I've used air only so for me thats gave me a moderate epenis


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

No way  - buy your own 

Only cost me $1000 AU

On air I can do 3.2GHz on 1.184vcore (IBT stable) and 3.6GHz on 1.29vcore (IBT stable).


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2009)

4.2GHz @ 1.35V










Owned


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> No way  - buy your own
> 
> Only cost me $1000 AU
> 
> On air I can do 3.2GHz on 1.184vcore (IBT stable) and 3.6GHz on 1.29vcore (IBT stable).



I'll take it by force


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> 4.2GHz @ 1.35V
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090404/121020083.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090404/121020084.jpg
> ...



i think freaksavior has you beat with his chip


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'll take it by force


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


>



that was fast  either that or I've just ate some funky bacon and I've lost track of reality.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

What my reply was quick?

I was already on this thread when it popped up.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> What my reply was quick?
> 
> I was already on this thread when it popped up.



Ah right  I thought it was a bloody fast reply forgot you could have seen it pop up  Anyway whats the max you can get on your chip ?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

I got 4.545GHz, but it could way higher 

Next week I'm trying for 4.7GHz+


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I got 4.545GHz, but it could way higher
> 
> Next week I'm trying for 4.7GHz+



niiiice  I want to wait till winter here if I still have it by then which = -10 -15 not centigrade (not factoring in wind chill) before I go nuts


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks

Good luck


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Good luck



Good luck with your run. I reckon you could get higher than 4.7.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

I probably can, just depends on the mobo.  Since over 500FSB isn't easy to do on a Q6600


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I probably can, just depends on the mobo.  Since over 500FSB isn't easy to do on a Q6600



I think these p5q's can do 500fsb. Will need to find out though


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

I know the UD3's can as well, I got 515FSB on air.  So about 525FSB on phase sounds doable, that would give me 4.725GHz.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I know the UD3's can as well, I got 515FSB on air.  So about 525FSB on phase sounds doable, that would give me 4.725GHz.



I'm assuming you have adequate cooling on mosefets and NB as well  Keep me updated on the results.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 5, 2009)

When I use phase I have a Sycthe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm 133CFM over the NB and mofsets.

Will do 

I got to go to work now


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> When I use phase I have a Sycthe Ultra Kaze 3000rpm 133CFM over the NB and mofsets.
> 
> Will do
> 
> I got to go to work now



I need to go to bed


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 5, 2009)

If all your wanting is wprime stable I can do better than this. VID is 1.15

24/7






4.0


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 5, 2009)

I wonder how low this EO will go?


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i think freaksavior has you beat with his chip



I hope you guys like this


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> I hope you guys like this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090404/i7craziness2.jpg



That's awesome Binge, but where is your wprime 32m run?


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> I hope you guys like this


not bad. 
Orthos for any length of time?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's my first run, but I know I can get the vcore lower.


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> not bad.
> Orthos for any length of time?



 You run vantage CPU tests and tell me if your PC holds up on an OC.  I'll do OCCT just for fun.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> I hope you guys like this
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090404/i7craziness2.jpg



meh his is going under phase shortly so it will beat your's


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2009)

cdawall said:


> meh his is going under phase shortly so it will beat your's



Good!  I hope it does.  Freaksavior and I will talk about it on MSN and hug.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> Good!  I hope it does.  Freaksavior and I will talk about it on MSN and hug.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090405/i7craziness3.jpg



 

got a new 3835 chip that should clock like a mofo. an earlier release so should be some good fun.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> You run vantage CPU tests and tell me if your PC holds up on an OC.  I'll do OCCT just for fun.



My CPU runs 2 to 3C hotter with Orthos than Vantage or OCCT


----------



## red268 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice idea man! Loving it. I'll give it a go on Monday night/Tuesday.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2009)

Kyle I must say I want to thank you. You made me go into my rig and actually setup proper voltages in bios. Granted I was only giving an extra .03 volts but it did help.


----------



## Binge (Apr 5, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> My CPU runs 2 to 3C hotter with Orthos than Vantage or OCCT



lol it's core damage stable.  Try running that for a minute and see how your heat gets.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 5, 2009)

I used IntelBurnTest and it scared the living daylights outta me...


----------



## pajama (Apr 5, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I used IntelBurnTest and it scared the living daylights outta me...



I always run OCCT with linpack for 1 hour. It is amazing how hot the cpu can get, but at least you know it is stable.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 5, 2009)

yeah, but I need a new cooler...


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 5, 2009)

ill update the scores once I sober up a bit lols


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> lol it's core damage stable.  Try running that for a minute and see how your heat gets.



Running what for a minute? And who has damaged cores? I run all benchies for hours not minutes.

I minute proves nothing.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 5, 2009)

Core Damage is another program for testing stability.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 5, 2009)

haha no...


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ill update everything tomorrow, im knackered tonight and in need of a long sleep.

Updated the main post for clarity (yes, my 3rd core is slower than the others, but equally as special ) and Jr, your welcome my man


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Core Damage is another program for testing stability.



That makes my pc turn off even though temps are under 50 degrees.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> That makes my pc turn off even though temps are under 50 degrees.





*Quake voice*

QUAD DAMAGE!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> *Quake voice*
> 
> QUAD DAMAGE!



Looks at pc worriedly


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

running this damaging software now . . .


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 6, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> That makes my pc turn off even though temps are under 50 degrees.



Well that doesn't sound to good, I just ran it for about an hour and mine didn't shut off.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

5 minutes later . . . 







My HDT is just too damn good!

Right, bed time, catch you all later.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Well that doesn't sound to good, I just ran it for about an hour and mine didn't shut off.



I just stuck on moar volts to see if it was unstable. 1.5v


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2009)

24/7 for months...


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

Still crashes with me at stock  Oh well at least I'm stable on OCCT.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> 24/7 for months...



Looks like, on a volt for cycle ratio, you are in the lead.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> Core Damage is another program for testing stability.



45C after an hour. I am happy.


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2009)

I swear I've seen E8600's running 4ghz under 1.2v's before?!  4.5ghz at 1.28 for benching is pretty nice though the thing still gets pretty hot!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Looks like, on a volt for cycle ratio, you are in the lead.



I was thinking that he was in the lead too. Then again he doesn't have the disadvantage of having to give two extra cores volts


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 6, 2009)

pajama said:


> I must be a total idiot but after I download wprime, unzip it and then try an run it I get
> "unexpected error: quiting"  What am I doing wrong?  Thanks



Right click icon and select "run as admin" EDIT" I only just noticed post 26 


Here is my first run...

Cant seem to get stable under 1.275 volts
E8500@ 3.80 GHz 1.275 volts


----------



## Binge (Apr 6, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Running what for a minute? And who has damaged cores? I run all benchies for hours not minutes.
> 
> I minute proves nothing.



Core damage will heat an i7 watercooled @ 4.2ghz from 60C (immediate temperature) to 70C in 20 minutes.  It's really not a program to take lightly as it is beyond any heat generating test out there.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 6, 2009)

This thread has inspired me to set up a low-power profile for surfing/torrents/Folding.

I'm now running my cpu at 3ghz 1.072v (my motherboard won't let me go down to 1v  )
I was running at 4.4 (1.4v) hopefully this setup will save me some $$ on the electicity bill


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Fully updated the scores, because I love you all 

Had to add another column for the i7 guys *sighs*


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh and a small update from me - this core damage program is awesome for stability testing, and heres how I am so far (still going lower )


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 7, 2009)

No one seems to be updating . . . lol. Just me then?

Hit my target for 3.2 - 1.2V dead on.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is where I'm at ATM, I'm still going lower! And yeah kyle I too like Core Damage alot now, I think it will now be my primary stress tester from now on.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2009)

my media PC can run stock clocks (2.1GHz A64 x2) at 0.85v

it probably doesnt even need a heatsink at those volts 

(pity the board itself doesnt let me set it as low as the last board )


----------



## radaja (Apr 15, 2009)

heres mine at 4ghz with 1.16 load





and 9x500@4500 ddr1250 at 1.37 load


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ill add you in a sec - whats your maximum overclock on that? 4Ghz on under 1.2V must mean it can hit 5Ghz maybe?


----------



## radaja (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks ive only had it for about a week.so 4500 is it for right now,im going to need better cooling for anything higher.


----------



## exon1 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have just tried to make my PC stable at 1.4V (in BIOS) but I couldn't, I'll have to stick with the 1.406V.
That's 1.322V, so I think I'm not in ;'(


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2009)

Got my new chip! 

Please keep my old score listed as an M0 stepping. This one is R0. I am going to be working on my ram timings next. Oh also it feels like she has tons more in her. Where's my watercooling when I need it?!


----------



## DrPepper (May 13, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090513/Capture020889.jpg
> 
> Got my new chip!
> 
> Please keep my old score listed as an M0 stepping. This one is R0. I am going to be working on my ram timings next. Oh also it feels like she has tons more in her. Where's my watercooling when I need it?!



4ghz  sweeeet. What does R0 bring to the table ?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> 4ghz  sweeeet. What does R0 bring to the table ?



Lower TDP, lower wattage and lower temps.  

One bad thing, I already found the chips fsb wall, that's 355fsb @ stock volts.


----------



## OnBoard (May 15, 2009)

Here's my 24/7 3.2GHz clocks:
edit: VID 1.1250v

1.120V for idle




1.104V with load





Had Winamp playing on background  Idle also drops to 2400MHz, but wiggled window to get it full speed to shot.


----------



## OnBoard (May 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan: What's the VID in your R0 E5200?



DrPepper said:


> 4ghz  sweeeet. What does R0 bring to the table ?





JrRacinFan said:


> Lower TDP, lower wattage and lower temps.
> 
> One bad thing, I already found the chips fsb wall, that's 355fsb @ stock volts.



Ah kewl, so R0 is the E0 for low end chips. R0 E7000 series will be crazy overclockers.

edit: or not, seems it's still luck of the draw. some need more voltage for 3.6GHz with R0 E7400 than I need for 4GHz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2009)

1.26, 1.25 in windows and 1.23 with vdroop. I can also lower voltage in windows with CrystalCPUID down to 1.07v.


----------



## OnBoard (May 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> 1.26, 1.25 in windows and 1.23 with vdroop. I can also lower voltage in windows with CrystalCPUID down to 1.07v.



I meant this (thinking it must be low with your CPU):





Oh and don't mind the temps, they are wrong.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2009)




----------



## OnBoard (May 16, 2009)

Oh it really was so "high". Must be binned just low then, would make a great E5400 too. Heck even a E5800 =)


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Oh it really was so "high". Must be binned just low then, would make a great E5400 too. Heck even a E5800 =)



Yup exactly.  Very VERY nice mudkip!


----------



## hoss331 (May 17, 2009)

I guess this could still be considered low voltage. 4.45 @ 1.36


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 17, 2009)

very nice overclock with low voltage guys


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2009)

Ill update the scores in about an hours time, my rents are on holiday and my sunday dinner, hand prepared and cooked by myself is almost ready


----------



## DrPepper (May 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Ill update the scores in about an hours time, my rents are on holiday and my sunday dinner, hand prepared and cooked by myself is almost ready



dinner  its only 1 oclock dinners not for 5 hours  Speaking of dinner I'm going to go get something myself.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> dinner  its only 1 oclock dinners not for 5 hours  Speaking of dinner I'm going to go get something myself.



its 10pm foo!


----------



## DrPepper (May 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its 10pm foo!



Lies and slander. The empire of britain tells you it is 1306


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Lies and slander. The empire of britain tells you it is 1306



1306? man, its 2009. I know that australias in the future and all, but this is getting ridiclous.


----------



## DrPepper (May 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 1306? man, its 2009. I know that australias in the future and all, but this is getting ridiclous.



Nay. It be 1313 now  I meant to write 13:06 but forgot the important bit


----------



## radaja (May 17, 2009)

heres my new cpu 
9x458@4124 w/stock vcore 1.237v bios/1.216v load







9x500@4500 w/1.356v bios/1.32v load


----------



## mudkip (May 17, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup exactly.  Very VERY nice mudkip!



nice


----------



## R-Type (May 21, 2009)

Wow, nice work on some of those 4+ghz clocks undervolted.

Last summer I built a pc in a kitchen cabinet for my parents (literally using the cabinet for a case) and underclocked a s939 3800x2 to 1.06v at 2ghz.  This was the lowest I've seen for these 90nm athlons and the thing never breaks 40C with NO airflow other than cpu fan in there.  Beats the pants off any Atom setup and only used spare parts 

PS: I apologize for discussing ancient tech here.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

haha, its nice to hear about some golden tech, dont worry 

My Quad will do 2.4Ghz at 1.06v (lowest my old P5K could go), never tried it on this Pro.


----------



## alexp999 (May 21, 2009)

You should be able to go lower on the Pro cus of LLC


----------



## DrPepper (May 21, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> haha, its nice to hear about some golden tech, dont worry
> 
> My Quad will do 2.4Ghz at 1.06v (lowest my old P5K could go), never tried it on this Pro.



P5Q will let you get about 0.9v


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

lol, LLC was around on the P5K series as well  (at least all but the vanilla)


----------



## radaja (May 22, 2009)

undervolted cpu.vid is 1.237
9x450@4050 w 1.21 bios /1.18v cpuz load


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2009)

You just want me to hate you dont you?


----------



## alexp999 (May 22, 2009)

Have you tried going lower with LLC on the Pro yet?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2009)

Not yet, jacked her back to 3.2Ghz for a bit, ill have a try tomorrow


----------



## mastrdrver (May 24, 2009)

Anyone know how to make wprime 32m work in Win7? I keep getting an error when starting and I'm running it in admin and tried just about every compatibility mode there is. Vista is giving me problems right now, so I thought it would work in 7. I've got a real good 1.225V on a 3.2ghz Q9400. Just can't get wprime to run.


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 24, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> dinner  its only 1 oclock dinners not for 5 hours  Speaking of dinner I'm going to go get something myself.



I don't eat till 8pm or later


----------



## sweeper (May 24, 2009)

Well crap... my old P4 2.4C ran @ 3.2GHz , 24/7 up until a few months ago (it was still running) when I swapped it for a 3.2GHz 'E'. I bought the 2.4C 'NEW'. Ran it at stock Voltage. I never changed the voltage on anything.

This is an OLD shot of the CPU, only one I could find. But it ran for ever and was still running strong!


----------



## mudkip (May 24, 2009)

sweeper said:


> Well crap... my old P4 2.4C ran @ 3.2GHz , 24/7 up until a few months ago (it was still running) when I swapped it for a 3.2GHz 'E'. I bought the 2.4C 'NEW'. Ran it at stock Voltage. I never changed the voltage on anything.
> 
> This is an OLD shot of the CPU, only one I could find. But it ran for ever and was still running strong!
> 
> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/Sweeper70/3.jpg



can i ask you which board you used?


----------



## sweeper (May 24, 2009)

I went through 1 board and am currently using my second.

MSI 865PE Neo2 LS (died)
MSI 865PE Neo2 P (currently running the 3.2 'E' )


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2009)

Add this under volt. 
VID 1.2125V, Load 1.192V 






LLC is disabled, so I had to load up OCCT to get a shot of the load volts. Not a big fan of LLC.


----------



## radaja (Jun 3, 2009)

i got a new one 9x500@4500 w/*1.31*v ddr1200 w/2.14v


----------



## mudkip (Jun 3, 2009)

3,6 Ghz  ! VID = 1.13215v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2009)

I could probably get this lower ....

EDIT:





Much better... Oh and I am working on clocking my ram, surprisingly enough these are 800 6-6-6-18 by SPD@ 1.8v

Those timings were obtained @ 1.9v


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2009)

I need to get my E8500 in here...maybe tomorrow. 

1.1VID.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be posting my DO here tonight. I'm getting 3.8ghz on 1.152v.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 5, 2009)

Right behind you Paulie 






Yeah, I know Core i7 and C2D are 2 different things LOL


----------



## 4x4n (Jun 5, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'll be posting my DO here tonight. I'm getting 3.8ghz on 1.152v.



You mean like this.


----------



## mudkip (Jun 5, 2009)

okay 3,2 Ghz @ 0,99375v in BIOS







rock solid baby!

idle temps are about 37-39 degrees. Load temps 50-53 degrees.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2009)

4x4n said:


> You mean like this.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090605/3.8_1152.jpg





mudkip said:


> okay 3,2 Ghz @ 0,99375v in BIOS
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/mhvtxx.png
> 
> ...



Mmmm...

Nice guys. Low voltage goodness at its best. xD


----------



## radaja (Jun 7, 2009)

i got 9x500@4500 w/*1.29v*


----------



## MRCL (Jun 8, 2009)

Just testing an E8400 C0 at 3.6GHz with 1.275v. I let you know how that evolves...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 11, 2009)

*Update*

Tweaked a couple voltages, turn LCC on, and hand out 400ps skew to CPU and see what happens. 

Voltage jumps to 1.224 on load.






Never have I been this stable before. I've been game, hibernate/awake for a week, short linpack stable, but never 4hrs. It would always bsod with what I was running before. Only real thing that changed was adding in the skew. Never messed with that before.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 28, 2009)

Necro posting! sorry chaps XD

I think I can do much better then this but this is what I'm running at the moment.












Any advise?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like your having a ton of fun with that 905. If I go AM2+ wanna help me OC? I havent touched an AMD proc since Athlon XP days.

EDIT:

Oh and an update to my low volt OC....






That's a 50% OC on *less* than its stock VID.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah man of course, you helped me with m E5200 alot!

Nice Lowv high clock there


----------



## MohawkAngel (Aug 28, 2009)

*Not so low but hey !*

I have done some overclocking and yes its stable and yes its on stock cooler. 
1.472 volts but for 4.01 gigs


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 28, 2009)

*Intel i7 920*
3.6GHz @ 1.16v - Hyper Threading Enabled

Prooooooof:


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone want to swap my Q6600 + cash for a Q9xx?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Anyone want to swap my Q6600 + cash for a Q9xx?



You want a D0 i7 not a yorkfield


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 29, 2009)

I want money before that haha


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 29, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I want money before that haha



Join the navy and get 1 grand a month  I'd be great at recruitment i think.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lmao, "join the navy today and get that D0 youve so craved!"


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 29, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Lmao, "join the navy today and get that D0 youve so craved!"



It's worth 9 weeks of communal showers, constant stress and unrelenting excercise. I deserve a 5ghz D0 for my effort


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 29, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Lmao, "join the navy today and get that D0 youve so craved!"





DrPepper said:


> It's worth 9 weeks of communal showers, constant stress and unrelenting excercise. I deserve a 5ghz D0 for my effort


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 29, 2009)

Johhnyfive that's toasty!

But well done


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 29, 2009)

does stock 2.5ghz@1.18v count?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 31, 2009)

*does this count?*

ohh...LOW voltage I'm sorry smirk


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

my 4850e would be great at this if it wasn't on 24/7 crunching/folding duty. If i remember correctly 2.5ghz(stock)@1.08v


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 31, 2009)

dalekdukesboy said:


> ohh...LOW voltage I'm sorry smirk


oops lol! Nice OC.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 31, 2009)

How about 1.1v 21x167:





Need to tighten up the memory to 7-7-7-20, but still need to occt this to see how stable it is.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 31, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> oops lol! Nice OC.



hehe I'll be honest, that was an intentional "oops" I thought it was kinda funny putting that up there with all these 1 or less volt OC's...that was the "make the pc scream for mercy" OC with way too much voltage, the exact opposite of this thread...unfortunately I did make an oopsy and picked the wrong OC though...I had one that was a bit higher and I just picked the wrong picture...it was 5 ghz 18 mhz...same voltage though I think, only got it to boot once like that considering I just have air on this thing...however I am going to see what I can do for low voltage for this thread, I've been trying to get really low voltage OC's with good luck, unfortunately NOT for 4.5 ghz'ish for this processor loves to go to 4.4'ish...after that it sporadically passes linpack so it just isn't happy...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 31, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684709
hows that for a older AMD?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 31, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Johhnyfive that's toasty!
> 
> But well done



My D0 is a C0 in disguise. :shadedshu


----------

